# Freshwater crocodile Q's



## Damo1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post on this forum. I am looking at getting a crocodile in the future (in a year or 2) and am wondering if I could get some questions answered.

1. How long can it live in a 1.2m x 1.2m pond from a hatchling?

2. I am thinking of using an intex pool for the water area. Is this a good idea?

3. If anyone has adults if you could share pictures of your enclosures that would be much appreciated

Thanks in advance.




Anyone? I really want to know.


----------



## baker (Sep 7, 2017)

I'd say not to many people on this site likely actively keep any crocodilians so you may struggle to find your answers here. Before I attempt to answer your questions I will prefix it saying that I have never privately kept crocodile s(dang Qld not allowing crocs to be kept), however I have worked with them both within a zoo and research into their behaviour/movements. 

How long it will be able to stay in that size enclosure will all depend on the individuals growth rate, it may last you a couple months, might last you a couple years. Personally once it gets to around 70-90 cm I'd be looking at upgrading it to a large area. 

I personally wouldn't recommend using an intex pool for the water area based solely on the fact it may puncture it. All crocodiles I have assisted with and seen kept have been in hard plastic water troughs/tanks, concrete pools, very large fish tanks or natural ponds. Theoretically you may be able to get away with it, but there would always be the potential for it to go wrong. 

If you have a look around on facebook there are several pages devoted to the captive care of crocodilians where you will likely have a lot more success in answering your questions. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Damo1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you

Is it only concrete ponds or can I use pond liner.


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 26, 2017)

I guess it depends on how hardy pond liner is, if you can get hold of a sample, try to test it. Failing that, garden stores/bunnings/garden suppliers often carry plastic pond shells of a reasonable size and expenditure (compared to a concrete pond shell).


----------



## Damo1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I know this is a lot of questions you guys + girls don't have the answer two but what sort of tests should I do?

*you may not*


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 27, 2017)

For me, testing suitability of pond liner is simply testing how easily perforated it is. If it's easily punctured, then it probably isn't suitable. If it takes quite a bit to poke holes in it, at a guess I'd say it'll do the job just fine. 

I'm not sure of your ultimate goal here in terms of enclosure is, if I were going to use pond liner for a body of water I'd lay it in place then cover it with a substrate of smooth stones, that way the occupant (croc in this case) isn't traversing the membrane directly. 

I've never had any experience working with it, only had a poke at it passing by in bunnings, this is just how I'd gauge how suitable it is to this application.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 27, 2017)

Damo1 said:


> I know this is a lot of questions you guys + girls don't have the answer two but what sort of tests should I do?
> 
> *you may not*


I would give the crocodile farms in Darwin a call and explain it to them.. any advice they offer I would take as bang on.. asking people on this forum with limited resources is kind of a waste.. Good luck 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't see pond liner being very different from the intex pool, i.e. unsuitable. I've had no experience myself with keeping them, but have known and seen how others have done so. Juveniles are usually kept in aquariums, or polycarb/Perspex tanks, and then usually in purpose built enclosures as they get bigger. Fibreglass is an option to keep in mind.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 28, 2017)

I've kept a few young Freshies in years past, and they are unlikely to damage a pond liner with their claws - crocs have very weak toes at the front with no claws, and their back legs don't sport sharp claws either. They have very soft feet. Concrete would be OK as long as it is trowelled and polished very smooth. If it has a rough sandy finish, it will grind the skin/bone at the front of the bottom jaw (if they rocket forward in the pond, which they will do from time-to-time) and it may damage the skin on their feet, which is very soft because it is almost always wet. Commercial pond liner or fibreglass would be fine.

Jamie


----------



## Damo1 (Oct 3, 2017)

As I want to avoid using concrete for those reasons could I do a double layer of the pond liner. To avoid tearing and punctures


----------



## Smittiferous (Oct 3, 2017)

Damo1 said:


> As I want to avoid using concrete for those reasons could I do a double layer of the pond liner. To avoid tearing and punctures


Don’t see why not, as stated above it may be unnecessary though.


----------

